# Navionics with Humminbird



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

I bought the helix 5 with the navionics package as opposed to Side imaging. Trying to figure out how often people update their navionics maps if thats a good idea or maybe some other best practices with this combo. Im not completely versed in how to use it but i like some of the data it provides including depth and temp. I hardly ever use the sonar on it as im usually fishing too shallow.


----------

